# Work Permit Amt and Embassy stamp on offer letter



## sthakur8 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hello,

I received an offer letter from a company in ABU DHABI and I was asked to process the Work Permit through a tourist agent. The company said the amount will be reimbursement once I report to office. Can't the Employer process the WP for me directly. Also I could not see the Embassy approval stamp on the offer letter.

Please help to answer my queries.

Regards
Jai Gurudev


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
That is a scam offer - known as an advance fee scam.
You pay a processing fee (often to a fake travel agent) - you would never get this back and you would be without a job.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## sthakur8 (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank you Steve for your prompt reply... Much Appreciated...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Just to be clear, offer letters are not really required to be stamped by the embassy.

Neither can a travel agency provide work permits (except to their own employees).

As Steve said, most likely a scam esp. if you got an unsolicited offer letter.


----------

